# Eclispe - JSP Autoformat



## BenLie (24. Jan 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe in meinem Web-Projekt mehrere JSP-Dateien.
Mittels Strg + Shift + F habe ich diese automatisch formatiert. Das Format ist leider extrem schlecht... Zum lesen nicht geeignet.

Wo kann ich diese Formatvorlagen ändern?
Für Java habe ich es in den Einstellungen gefunden, nicht aber für JSP. 
Und wo bekomme ich vll. schon alternative Formatierungs-Vorlagen her?

Was mich z.B. stört:

```
<body>
	<%
		pageContext.setAttribute("user", UserServiceFactory
		.getUserService().isUserLoggedIn());
	%>

	<div class="container">
```

Der Umbruch nach der Factory ist vollkommen Sinnlos. 

oder:

```
<li><a
						href="<%=UserServiceFactory.getUserService().createLogoutURL(
						RequestHelper.getURLWithParam(request))%>">Abmelden</a></li>
```

Wieso wird das Attribut vom a Tag in einer neuen Zeile geschrieben... 

Es sind viele solche Kleinigkeiten. Die Umbrüche sind nicht nachvollziehbar. 

Mir scheint es als ob der Editor versucht eine maximale Breite einzuhalten. 
Dadurch ist nun aber die hälfte des Monitors nicht genutzt... und ausdrucken will ich den Code auch nicht... also komplett Sinnlos dieser Zwang. 

Kennt jemand entsprechende Einstellungs-Möglichkeiten?

Vielen Danke und Schönen Gruß
Benjamin


----------

